# Yesterday's shopping outing



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My daughter and I and 3 grandkids went to this mall that I've never been to and 20 minutes into shopping there's major thunder and lightning , and downpour. The weather map looks like it's going to last for a while. Then I realized that this mall has No Overhang!!! You can't walk store to store without getting wet. So we leave.

Now, it's supposedly Even the mall in NY had . No


----------

